

Reconciling Faith and Science - eamann
http://eamann.com/faith/reconciling-faith-science/

======
jussij
From the article someone from bible studies said:

 _It’s amazing how water works. Ice freezes, then floats on water. It’s the
only reason life works on earth and it’s a miracle! I can’t believe how cool
it is, and the fact that modern science still can’t explain why ice floats is
further proof of God and his miracles._

It’s quite amazing that someone thinks _modern science_ does not have an
answer for this.

I would have thought _basic high school science_ has an answer for this.

From my high school days some 35 years ago, I remember being told this and if
I remember correctly those same polar characteristics also help to explain why
water has surface tension and why you can bend a stream of water using a
charge stick.

I'm glad you put him right on that one.

